
Ready or not, software is eating the government contracting world - ctovision
http://ctovision.com/2013/03/ready-or-not-software-is-eating-the-government-contracting-world/
======
ctovision
I would appreciate any evidence for or against this thesis. Do you believe
software is going to eat the government contracting world?

~~~
coopdog
I think it's going to happen and actually launched a startup[1] in this space
after seeing just how inefficiently things were being done. Cloud security
polices probably need to mature a little in the defense space first though,
even just an open API standard to access government owned storage would
probably do it.

[1] <http://www.requirementweaver.com/>

